# Endometrial Scratch Information



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

to anyone reading this.

I thought I would share some information I got from my clinic last week as it seems there isn't much information out there.

Hope it helps and 

*Endometrial Scratch Information*

*Aim*

To explain what an endometrial scratch involves, why it may help and, when it is performed and how.

*Why might it help?*

Research has suggested that minor local injury to the endometrium (womb lining) may improve embryo implantation and therefore pregnancy rates from IVF/ICSI in the month after. Early evidence confirmed this in woman having a hysteroscopy (looking inside the womb with a camera), but more recently "Endometrial Scratching" has also been shown to be of benefit and avoids the need for a surgical procedure and possible anaesthetic.

We are uncertain as to how this improves outcome but there are many theories. The healing response to this minor injury may improve the immune environment in the uterus or may better allow the womb lining to stay at the correct stage of development when the embryo is implanted. It may also positively affect certain genes important for implantation within the womb.

*Who should have it?*

There is no good evidence of benefit in all women having treatment. In those who have had previous cycle failures where other potential reasons for failure (apart from embryo quality) are being considered your doctor may recommend an endometrial scratch.

*When is it done?*

It should be done in the week prior to your period after which will be starting stimulation drugs. These is no evidence of any benefit once bleeding has started and beyond that it may do more harm then good by disturbing the womb lining in the run up to embryo transfer.

*Could this affect the chances of getting pregnant naturally in that month?*

In most women where a scratch is being performed, the chances of natural conception is very small and often couples will be on the contraceptive pill which will also make pregnancy unlikely. However, in the unlikely event of a fertilised egg naturally having implanted that could lead to a pregnancy the scratch may stop this occurring.

*How is it done?*

It is very similar to an embryo transfer procedure which you would have previously have had. However, in contrast to the transfer (where we do not want to disturb the lining) we will be gently moving the instrument within the uterus for a few seconds.

You should come with a partially full bladder. If no recent Chlamydia result you will need prophylactic Antibiotics.

Goodluck Tito xxx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi! 

That's very similar to the information i've had from my clinic about the scratch. They are currently doing a larger trial to establish if it really does help increase pregnancy rates during ivf. I'll be joining the trial when I start my ivf, hopefully next month, hoping to be part of the 50% who will get the scratch! 

It's nice to have it somewhere online to refer to!
X


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hello just wanted to add that i have just had my scratch and it was not painful at all. I have read it is painful but my experience was different i was lying there waiting for it when i was told it was over. Some pipo say it is little an AF cramp but for me nothing jst a twich which wasnt at all painful.i am having abit of spotting so far but thats it. And oh i took 2 x ibrufen not sure if that helped


----------



## Marmot (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a scratch done on Monday. It was slightly uncomfortable but no more than that. I was advised to take 2 paracetamol 1 hour before. The main discomfort was my full bladder. I had some bleeding later that day (normal) and took antibiotic tablets and a suppository as advised.


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info I have my appt on Monday I'm not sure if they will do it then or wait until next month, I have been dreading this


----------



## IVF WTF Girl (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi girls,

Thanks for this info. Like you say, there isn't much info on it about. I am booked in for my scratch on the 23rd January and will then hopefully start my short protocol treatment in the first week of Feb.

I'm not sure why we've been advised to have it as we've only had one cancelled treatment so far but I'm not complaining, the few bits I've found about it sound really promising. Fingers crossed for us all!

E x


----------

